# hledat špendlíkem



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
chtěla bych vědět jestli výraz -hledat špendlíkem - je to nějaké říkání, nebo jestli si to autor vymyslel:

Taky bych se ráda nějak zavděčila, aby dobroty bylo ve světě víc a nemusela se pořád hledat špendlíkem...

Diky moc za pomoc


----------



## marsi.ku

Ahoj, já osobně slovní spojení "hledat špendlíkem" neznám/nepoužívám. Myslím si spíš, že se autor odkazoval na úsloví "jako špendlík v kupce sena"/"jako jehla v kupce sena" - druhá verze je častější. Kdybys měla delší kontext, možná by to celé bylo srozumitelnější, ale takhle to vypadá spíš jako chyba/invence autora.
PS: Neříká se říkání, ale rčení.


----------



## Emys

Mně to zase připomíná písničku "Osiřelo dítě", kde se v jednom verši píše:
Špendlíčkem kopalo, 
prstíčkem hrabalo.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc za odpovědi, myslím že by to mohlo určitě být spojené k biblickému výrazu : _jako špendlík v kupce sena_. Děkuju...


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc za odpovědi. Asi by to mohlo opravdu být spojené k bibliskému výrazu jako špendlík v kupce sena, ale takhle mi připadá divné ten instrumental, neříká že se musí dobrotu hledat jako špendlík.... ale špendlíkem... Co si myslíte?
Že by to opravdu přišlo z té písničky?


----------



## Garin

Je to v tom významu, jako v té písničce, ale myslím, že to z ní není přímo odvozeno, že se to snad (?) používalo i předtím.
Já to používám i v běžné řeči - "ještě budete špendlíčkem hrabat" - třeba když děti něco odmítají dělat apod. => teď jste nespokojené, ale počkejte, až tu nebudu a budete podobnou situaci muset řešit samy, ještě si vzpomenete a budete litovat... Samozřejmě, používám to spíš jako ironii, než že bych vyhrožoval navážno.


----------



## Garin

Tady je ta balada.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------



## bibax

Moje matka nám dětem také občas říkala "ještě budete špendlíkem hrabat" ve smyslu "až tu nebudu, bude vám krušno". Asi to měla z Erbena.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc všem...


----------

